# Finally...updated photos of Sagan



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I took him into the salon today for a bath and fluffed him out...also took some fur off Vega..lots of fur off Vega! Vega and Dodger are both naked..unfortunately, Dodger was not at the salon with me today..so i'll have to get pics of her later.

He's been a great little pup so far..very calm. Loves his crate already..goes in it when he's tired as long as I leave the gate open. Absolutely loves Dodger, that's his new mommy.

I apologize for the lack of updates...I have been busy. My dad passed away on Sunday morning, so it's been a very difficult past few days.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

ANOTHER beautiful dog, I think your dogs are all immaculately kept.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you..unfortunately with everything going on..I didn't feel up to maintaining Dodger and Vega's coat..so I shaved them both! They seem to LOVE it though...Vega has NEVER been this short..he literally danced and ran around in circles after his haircut...I shaved him with a 5..and the next day went back over with a 7 just on his body..

I'm loving how much cleaner he feels and looks even after running around all day in the yard.

I just can't bring myself to cut Sagan's puppy coat though! I'll try to get updated photos of Dodger and Vega today..we're out grilling so it might be fun.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

#7 -Is like "Excuse Me I am ready for my picture" or "If I were any cuter..."EM. I am so envious! Sorry about your dad/


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Awwww, Sagan is just gorgeous!!! I so love them blond boys!!! :biggrin:

Please accept my condolences on the loss of your father.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

More pics...

Excuse my lame "gate"...lol the dogs kept trying to get at the grill the other day so we had to fashion something quickly to keep them off the patio while cooking.

Dodger did get away with a few boneless ribs..She was very happy with herself.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

They look good. Sagan is such a cutie. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

They all look squeaky clean. Sagan is adorable!!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm really sorry about your father.  My prayers will be with your family.

Sagan is such a gorgeous little fluff ball. I can't get over how white he is. What a little ham!!! Picture 7 definitely shows his little personality.

Congratulations on a such a beautiful pup.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. 

I think dogs love being shaved. I just did Harry with a 7 and he loved it too.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm really sorry about your Dad.

Sagan is an adorable little ball of fluff!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad . It's so hard.

Sagan is such a little cutie!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

So I'm pretty sure Sagan is the cutest poodle puppy on the planet... just sayin.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree with Birdie. 100%.

I'm sorry to hear about your loss too. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss of your dad. 

All the dogs look Great! I love Vega shaved down!! He is my favorite blue ever. Riley doesnt look that great shaved down. Sagan is as cute as ever!


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh he is adorable!

I'm so sorry for the loss of your father.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry about you loss of your father, it must be a hard time for you. 

All your poos look great, Sagan is adorable. I want to shave my parti Indy down, but I can't get the nerve to do it, he is shorter but not shaved.Maybe I will soon when we start going out to the lake for swims.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

So so cute!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I was curious do he have any issues with tearing?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

He does seem to have allergies and will tear after being outside for awhile. Dodger has this same problem..she tears almost constantly if she's outside.

I've always just used regular salene solution for Dodger and it seems to help almost immediately after using it..i'll notice she starts to tear less.

Him having a bright white face, he'll probably always have some kind of tear stain as long as he's tearing.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

First off, I want to tell you how sorry I am for your loss. I know how it is. Best wishes being sent to you! 

Sagan is such a beauty!!!! What a lovely white with gorgeous black points! Loved the pics.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. I know how difficult it is to loose a parent and I will keep you and your family in my prayers. It will get better as time passes and you look back on all the wonderful memories you made together.

Pardon me while I drool over Sagan! I hope I don't short my keyboard out.


_


----------

